# Summer As A Symphony



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem written about summer and its intense heat which comes to us with the strength of a symphony.

Summer, thou commence slowly 
growing from the spring that was 
as a symphony does slightly 
while lightly lifting the intensities of sounds 
that like summer’s heat augment 
to what be dynamic and vivacious 

Guided be thee by baton of conductor 
does thy force take on a crescendo 
to senses of feel thine which decrease energy 
whilst adding to its own

Thou like symphony thy force 
cometh from variety in thine offerings
storms like winds, thunder like symbols
lighting like stars illuminating the night 
with oomph that paseth the atmosphere
all being in thine spectacle
in which does thy sound all be harmony
of rain that cover with sweetness 
as does thy heat with what be brackish 

Summer of long intensity 
to those whom thou stirs to heights 
of ardent muse 
by drying to stiffness what needeth be
to intrude upon fertility’s moisture 
of passionate inspiration that leadeth 
to creation of life, and desires 

Summer be luminous rays 
of splendor descending 
from thine source flooding 
with radiations yee faithful
who to thine relentless stare 
of what be day reveal theirs 
to thy burning caress 
that be not tender 

Hidden to thine gaze no more be treasures 
of body that taketh shape of delicate female 
or her mate a stern 
for whom she serve as inspiration
winter in its age does he wrap 
what be hers of summer 
for thee to open upon thine arrival 
for it is none be left without
marks of scourge 
upon what be flesh and land 

Summer it be that maketh all
is grandeur of nature 
burst through to eye 
from flowers a colorful 
a red, green, yellow 
trees that be tall 
while animals a small 
and of size are realized from bound

Summer thou be what my soul 
have need of for as it may not be
other to substitute thee


----------

